# Lizards > General Geckos >  New additions...

## Wizill

Went to the pet shop today, picked up a couple Mediterranean geckos... Cheech and Chong.... here's a couple pics...

Cheech...


Chong...


One more of Cheech, she's a cutie...



-Will

(renamed the geckos, bonnie and clyde were the pet shop's names)

----------

Just one question.......why?

----------


## emroul

How cute!! IF I were more into lizards, I would get me some of those. 

Thanks for sharing those adorable lil buggers :lol:
Jennifer

----------


## Wizill

just one answer..... because i wanted too.

----------

Just asking......I can't see why anyone would want any house geckos, lol. They're all WC, carry all sorts of parasites and are the most skittish lizards around.

----------


## Wizill

they're captive hatched, cute as hell, and fast enough for me.

----------


## emroul

What works for one person, may not work for another.

What one person is interested in, another person may not be interested in.

----------


## Wizill

i just love all herps.

----------


## CTReptileRescue

Very very nice Will
They are such cute geckos, ecspecially tour two!!
Love their names
Rusty

----------


## Sassafrass

aawww...cuties!

----------


## CTReptileRescue

> Very very nice Will 
> They are such cute geckos, ecspecially tour two!! 
> Love their names


We do need a spell check..lol
* your two

----------


## Thump

They are cute. Bonnie is posing like a pro in that last pic.  :Smile:

----------


## Wizill

i've had these guys 2 hours and i've already laughed at them at least 10 times. cute little things they are... they lick everything.

----------


## emroul

That's so funny, wizill. Try to get a shot of them licking something, that would be a sight (and probably quite a task on your end, eh?) :lol:

----------


## Wizill

think a bp's tounge is fast? you outta' see these.

----------


## emroul

Oh come on, you can do it!  :Razz:

----------

Lizards who lick things is nothing new, lol. My leopard geckos, Beardie and Schneider's skink all do the same thing.

----------


## emroul

But for us people who don't keep lizards, it would be a cool "new" thing to see; especially if captured in a pic. I know most lizards lick. But when a picture is captured of a snake with it's tongue out, it's a cool pic, is it not?

----------


## steelsack

Nice!  Get like 15 more and just turn em loose in your house!  NO BUGS EVER! :lol:

----------

I see your point......I was mostly just messing with you all.  :Wink:

----------


## BallKingdom

Whoa, creepy... I'm buying some on thursday! I got a massive new cage for my anoles, and am buying 2 or 3 house geckos to add to the mix. Should be freaking awsome.

----------


## ptmn20

I've got a pick of a gecko licking something..............................


it isn't very clear, but its the best I have. I'll look around, I know I have a pic of my uros both licking each other at the same time  :Smile:

----------


## emroul

Aww how cute that would be to see! LOL I know I'm weird, SO WHAT?? LOL Thanks PTMN20  :Smile: 

Jennifer

----------


## Jeff

> Nice!  Get like 15 more and just turn em loose in your house!  NO BUGS EVER! :lol:


That's funny. So many people back in Florida actually did that. They'd catch em outside and just let them go in the house. The geckos somehow just got into my house, lol. I'd see em crawling on the walls almost daily. But they looked fat and healthy, so I let them be.

----------

